# Ps3 freezing at random points



## jezz511 (Jan 8, 2012)

i know there have been a lot of threads on this recently, but i thought it would be easier if i wrote down my ps3's 'symptoms'

The main problem is that when i start up a game (skyrim, fifa 12, Mw3, doesn't matter what) at points where the game is trying to load it will freeze. Even though certain aspects are still working. For example, fifa 12 will freeze, but the ticker bar will still scroll and the music will play.

At other times the game will stop responding completely and i can't even access the hub menu to switch it off. After then switching it off from the back of the console and starting the system again it does not detect that a game is inside until i take it out and insert it again. I am also presented with an error 8001050f message but this is a rare occasion.

There is a red light at the back of the playstation where it says 'optical' if that has any relevance, and no game save files are corrupt.

It confuses me more as it was fine just a few hours before this started happening and there is no sign of dust near the vents at the back.

I have unplugged and re-plugged all of the wires from the ps3 to see whether any were loose but that hasn't helped.

Just as i was writing this post i tried one last time and it has now stopped reading games. It attempts to as you can see the small clock in the corner working, but it does not read the games.

Any help would be appreciated as i have had the console for over 12 months and don't fancy shelling out some money for it as it is just over the warranty period.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate, Welcome to TSF :wave:

Nice, clear and informative post. Still have one question to ask you.

Have you tried any "quick-fixes" yet?

If so, can you say which ones and if anything happened.

If not, I'll lead you through one or two which may actually help 

-Redeye


----------



## jezz511 (Jan 8, 2012)

I haven't tried any quick fixes as i wasn't sure which ones may help, or which ones would perhaps escalate the problem. 
I'd love to know a few which may actually help the problem


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate, this may help or even solve your issue..

Its an old post of mine I have used before but it worked on a similar problem so try it out and hopefully it will work 


To enter Recovery Mode or Safe Mode 

- First off, turn off your PS3...
- Hold the power button until you hear a beep and it shuts off
- Hold the power button again and keep holding it until you hear 2 beeps. If you hear that, let go and on your TV, you should see that the PS3 is in recovery mode.

Insert your USB cord to the PS3 controller and press the PS Button. You will be seeing six different options:

1. Restart System
2. Restore Default Settings
3. Restore File System
4. Rebuild Database
5. Restore PS3
6. System Update

Select Options 3 and 4. I will explain what they do.

3. Restore File System: This will restore the file system on the hard drive for corrupted files and any operating system bugs will be repaired when doing this option. If your Blu-Ray can't read discs for a disc error, then this MAY fix your problem. But it fixes software problems such as freezing, drive errors, and possibly data being corrupt all the time. (Note: this will not fix corrupted data.)

4. Rebuild Databse: This is just basically to rebuild the database for the OS, such as PSN messages, etc. (You will lose any PSN messages and possibly trophies if they haven't been synced beforehand).

Option 5 will wipe the PS3 and reset it to default - only choose this if the other options don't work (and before you choose this, back up your saves and profiles otherwise they will be lost in the procedure).


So, try the options 3 & 4 and see if that makes a difference.

-Redeye


----------



## jezz511 (Jan 8, 2012)

will option 4 definitely keep my saved game files etc.?

just wonder whether i should back the system up beforehand...


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

jezz511 said:


> will option 4 definitely keep my saved game files etc.?
> 
> just wonder whether i should back the system up beforehand...


It is worth backing up anyhow but the answer to your question is No. You may loose trophy data and stored PSN messages though


----------



## redcorn1 (Jul 12, 2012)

hey I found your symptoms for your ps3 oddly a lot like mine, specifically playing fifa and the game freezing. it wasnt really freezing since i could still hear the crowd and everyone else was moving around the pitch.(i was playing pro ranked and pressed pause) anyways, i was wondering what ended up happening with your playstation and seeing if you have solved your problem, if so i would greatly appreciate more information, at the moment it is still playing disc, but when the freezing happens, forcing me to manually restart, i get welcome back with the system not recognizing the game until i eject and re-insert it.

any information would help


----------

